# [SOLVED] inf file needed to install HP printer driver on server 03



## stick1977 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello All,

Where do I begin.......I need to install a printer driver for an HP LaserJet P2055D on server 2003 SP2. I have a client who is going to RDP to this server from home and I want to install the same driver on the server that I install on her machine.

Problem: the executable drivers HP makes available to me won't install. I don't know why, but the installation just hangs. I want to install using the "have disk" way but you can't point to an executable file when you try to add a driver in this fashion. 

I've searched the HP site tirelessly for an "IT" driver as they're called but can't locate it. HP forums suggests: 

1. Click Start->Run, type %temp% and enter. It may direct you to the Temp folder.

2. The extract folder will be here, normally it is named as "7zSDF?.tmp"

But that was no help. Any thoughts?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: inf file needed to install HP printer driver on server 03*

You can use the driver package on the website > HP LaserJet P2055 Printer series -  Download drivers and software - HP Business Support Center

It's simply an auto extracting exe file. DL the file to a PC, run the file, and then cancel the install. There will be a folder ( HP_P2055_default_install_v6.1_ww ) on the C: drive. That folder has all of the files that you need.


----------



## stick1977 (Sep 2, 2010)

*Re: inf file needed to install HP printer driver on server 03*

Thank you very much, that did the trick.


----------

